# Meliora & Crystalle - Pedigree Tiffanies need a home together



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Meliora is a blue tortie smoke Tiffanie female cat, aged 8 yrs. Meliora is a sweet-natured little girl who likes to be carried around like a baby! So her new owner will have to be prepared for infant duties!!

Meliora has come from a multi-cat household and loves the company of other cats so she would be unhappy not to have at least one feline companion. She has not met dogs yet.

Meliora has lived most of her life mainly indoors but with limited access to outside and our experience of rehoming these gorgeous cats is that they do all benefit from being able to go outside. So a new owner will have to provide a home with direct access to a safe and secure garden.

Meliora is neutered, chipped and had the first stage of her vaccinations. She is also uptodate with flea & worming treatment.
**********************************************************
Crystalle has just turned 9 yrs and is a spayed female black tortie shaded silver Tiffanie. She is very people friendly though can be a little shy with people she does not know. She would love to be homed with Meliora.

She has had limited access to outside but has had a large indoor space to compensate so we are looking for similar or a home with a large, secure garden in a safe location away from busy roads.

Crystalle is chipped and has had the first stage of her vaccination completed. Crystalle and Meliora are good with other cats but are untried with dogs and young children although, in our experience, they are fairly tolerant of both provided new owners are patient and sensible!


----------



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Another gorgeous pair of cats that I am fostering who simply want to please their owner all the time by giving them cuddles and fuss all day long!


----------



## tracey-smith6 (Sep 27, 2009)

HEY
Do your lovely Tiffanies still need ahome???I am an experienced Tiffanie owner minus a cat at mo (lost him).
Tracey


----------



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi, I think you've also PM'd me and I've replied to that message. If not you, could you email [email protected] where our Homing Officer will be able to discuss them further with you. Regards,
Sally


----------

